# بالفيديو: قانون معاشرة الزوجة بعد موتها "مضاجعة الوداع" يثير الجدل في مصر



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أبريل 2012)

*  				بالفيديو: قانون معاشرة الزوجة بعد موتها "مضاجعة الوداع" يثير الجدل في مصر			*​ 






Share        				 		 		 		 	            	 		Thursday, 26 April 2012 21:07	         	






حالة  من الغضب والضيق أصابت عدداً كبيراً من المصريين الذي علموا أن هناك مشروع  قانون ستتم مناقشته في مجلس الشعب عن مشروعية وحق الزوج في مضاجعة الزوج  لزوجته المتوفاه خلال أول 6 ساعات من وفاتها تحت اسم قانون "مضاجعة الوداع "  بحسب يا مزاج.

 وناقش الإعلامى المصري  جابر القرموطى، في برنامجه "مانشيت” قضية مثيرة للجدل ، بدأت بسطر في مقال  الكاتب عمرو عبد السميع الذي نشرته صحيفة الأهرام حول مطالبة البعض بسن  قانون حول "مضاجعة الوداع” يتيح للزوج معاشرة زوجته خلال الساعات الست  الأولى التي تلي وفاتها.

 وتساءل جابر القرموطي عن  معقولية الفكرة ، وهل اطلع عمرو عبد السميع أو الدكتورة ميرفت التلاوي على  أي أوراق تؤكد صحة ذلك ، كما ناقش مدى خطورته إذا كان صحيحا.

 إليكم التقرير التالي:
[YOUTUBE]xb_EfWMCPb4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2012)

*يعنى الطم ..
هو فى كده يا عالم ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
رحمتك يا رب*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2012)

*سٌنة عن النبى .......
مش الرسول ضاجع خالتة فى القبر 
المسلم يضاجع مراتة 

صدقونى يا مسلمون اموت واعرف انتم بتفكروا ازاى وانتم لا يوجد عندكم عقل .؟
انتهت المشاكل فى مصر فاضل نقطة مضاجعة المراة فى القبر 
هذا هو البرلمان الجاهل الرجعى المتخلف 
احترموا مواتكم اللى هما زواجتكم .
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوي "  بطريقه عبد المنعم مدبولي "
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2012)

طيب لو الزوج مات ماذا تفعل المراة .؟


ولا هو الكيل بمكاليين والتفكير فى النصف التحت.؟
فعلا الاسلام كرم المراة فى الارض ضرب وسب ولعن وطلاق وتزويج اربعة وملك يمين 
وفى القبر المضاجعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

*انا رجعت تاني علشان مش متخيل

طيب ده قبل التغسيل والكفن " وهي جثه فريش يعني "
ولا بعدهم وفي طقوس بتتعمل 

وازاي ابقي رايح اعزي 
وواقف بره ومتخيل اللي بيحصل جوه 
ومش بعيد يكون ليها اولاد كبار واقف منظرهم ايه 


ده الشرع بيعفي المراه المريضه من واجبتها الزوجيه 
اشحال وهي ميته 

ده الـ .............. في الميت حرام 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*
الفضيحة صارت عالمية
*



​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koptisch (26 أبريل 2012)

(..........) تعليق مخالف لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## rania79 (27 أبريل 2012)

اية دة 
الواحد بجد مش عارف يعلق باية
عالم غلابة والهى


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (27 أبريل 2012)

مستقبل مصر اصبح مستقبل ظلامى بكل معنى الكلمه .. لأن كل الشرائح الاجتماعيه و النخب الثقافيه اصبحت تهزى وكأنهم قد فقدوا عقولهم للاسف ان الموضوع اصله مقال لعمرو عبد السميع فى الاهرام 

ولعلى اقتبس الجزء المهم من مقاله الذى تحدث فيه عن مناقشة هذا القانون المزعوم 



> إذ بتنا نسمع ـ في هذه الأيام السعيدة ـ من يتحدث عن ضرورة صدور تشريع يسمح للبنت بالزواج في سن الرابعة عشرة, أو قانون آخر يقر ما سماه البعض (مضاجعة الوداع) التي تسمح للزوج بمواقعة زوجته خلال الساعات الست التي تلي وفاتها!, هذا الي جوار المنظومة التقليدية التي ترمي الي سلب النساء حقوقهن في العمل والتعليم, ومحاصرتهن بأكثر التفسيرات رجعية وجهلا للنصوص الدينية.
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2012)

*بحثت عليه فى السنه والاحاديث الصحيحه وغير الصحيحه 
لم اجد اى شىء يش​ير الى هذه الكارثه الجنسيه الكبرى
رجاء 
اليوم فقط
من لديه مستند للخبر دون الكلمات التى سمعت فقط وهى استنتاجات لا اكثر فليكتبه
او
سيتم حذف الموضوع *​


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6-lEKUnFj20[/YOUTUBE]
*رجل دين يشرح الفتوى*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2012)

ايه القرف والكلام القذر  كيف للانسان ان يفعل ذلك بامراة ميته اليس لكم عقل ايها المسلمون كيف تقبلون هذا الدين ماذا تنتظرون افيقوا حرام عليكم


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (27 أبريل 2012)

BITAR قال:


> [YOUTUBE]6-lEKUnFj20[/YOUTUBE]
> *رجل دين يشرح الفتوى*​




هذا الرجل هو عبد البارى الزمزمى .... رجل دين مغربى وان كان اثبت انه لا يستحق ان يطلق عليه هذا اللقب 
ابوه هو محمد الزمزمى اشعرى المذهب وقد ناظر ابوه الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالبانى فى مسألة ( الاسماء والصفات ) اذ يثبت الاشاعره لله سبحانه 13 صفه فقط اما اهل السنه والجماعه فيثبتون لله كل ما اثبته لنفسه سبحانه وينفون عنه كل ما نفاه عن نفسه 

وتم منع عبد البارى الزمزمى من الخطابه فى المغرب اربع مرات بسبب انفلاتاته الفقهيه المتكرره

كانت له سلسه من الفتاوى الغريبه والغير قائمه على اساس علمى شرعى 

اما هذه الاوهام التى تحدث بها فى الفديو على انها دليل 

قال تعالى : ( ادخلوا الجنه انتم وازواجكم تحبرون ) الزخرف 70 



> قوله - تعالى - في هذه الآية : وأزواجكم فيه لعلماء التفسير وجهان : أحدهما ، أن المراد بأزواجهم نظراؤهم وأشباههم في الطاعة وتقوى الله ، واقتصر على هذا القول ابن كثير .
> 
> والثاني : أن المراد بأزواجهم نساؤهم في الجنة; لأن هذا الأخير أبلغ في التنعم والتلذذ من الأول .



تفسير الامام الشنقيطى 

اذا فليس فى الايه ما تأوله بجهل اذ ان احد الوجهين لتفسير ( ازواجكم ) يعنى مماثليكم فى الطاعه

الوجه الثانى تعنى نسائكم فى الجنه 

من ناحيه اخرى فقد خالف القاعده الفقهيه القائله ( الاصل فى الابضاع التحريم ) 



> فإذا تقابل في المرأة حل وحرمة ، غلبت الحرمة



الاشباه والنظائر للسيوطى ص61

هذا كان عن الانحراف الشرعى الذى وقع فيه وان كان ليس غريبا عليه ولا على والده محمد الزمزمى الاشعرى .. ( وان كنا لا نكفر احدا بعينه بالطبع ) 

اما عن الشق السياسى .. هو كيف يستسيغ عاقل ويرتاح ضميره ان كان لديه ضمير مثل عمرو عبد السميع كاتب المقال فى الاهرام ان يسقط كلام شخص لا هو مصرى ولا هو سنى حتى فى بلده منبوذ ويخالفه علماء بلده فى كل ما يقوله ... ثم يأتى ليسقط هذا الكلام على التيارات الاسلاميه المصريه التى تنتمى جميعها لمذهب اهل السنه والجماعه وتخالف الاشاعره فى اصل من اصول الاعتقاد وهو ( الايمان بالاسماء والصفات ) 

وبقى ان يقول لنا عمرو عبد السميع و القرموطى الذى نقل عنه من فى مصر قال هذا الكلام وليس هذا فقط بل من طلب صياغة قانون يحمل هذا المعنى الشاذ تحت قبة البرلمان ومتى ؟؟ 

والا اذا كان هذا مبدأ الليبراليين فى مصر وضميرهم الحى فليحملوا تيارات مصر الاسلاميه بالمره قول الشيعه الاثنا عشريه ان الوحى يتنزل من السماء على الولى الفقيه او يحملوهم بالمره قول العلويون ان الله قد حل فى على بن ابى طالب .. 

صدق الله القائل ( ما لكم كيف تحكمون ) صدق الله العظيم 

وعليه العوض فى نخب مصر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*بقالي ساعه بفكر اكتب ايه
مش لاقي حاجه اكتبها

رحمتك يارب ​*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (27 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بقالي ساعه بفكر اكتب ايه
> مش لاقي حاجه اكتبها
> 
> رحمتك يارب ​*



والله اخدت الكلمه من على لسانى رحمتك يا رب ... بس رحمتك من العقول المريضه


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

ان كنت لم تكن تعرف كيف يفكر المسلمين 
فهذا هو تفكيرهم 24 ساعه 7 ايام فى الاسبوع 
 ومن غير ذلك هم فئة قليله من المسلمين لن  تلاحظهم فى معاملاتك اليوميه كثيرا


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)

*وياما هنشوف *












*وتحيا ثورة مصر ... ال كانت ... بكر*​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)

*لا حبيت أحط الصورة دية *​ 
*



*​


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

يعنى هو كان يحبها او تعنى له كأمراة وهى على قيد الحياه حتى يفكر يودعها بالهشكل بعد الممات؟؟ الاغلبية منهم لاتعنى لهم المراة كمرأة لها احساس وكيان ولما تموت تصبح غالية وعزيزة ولازم توديعا؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > *يكفى أن القرآن سمى* *الموت مصيبة* *!!*​
> ...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

والله يا جماعه انا مش عارف اقول ايه انا بجد كل ما اشوف الردود بضحك والله ... 
لما يبقى خبر مكذوب ولا حد من تيارات مصر افتى هذه الفتوى ولا حد طلب يعملها قانون زى ما الاخ بتاع الاهرام بيكذب ويدعى .... ومع ذلك الردود بتعكس مدى الفراغ فى المحتوى 

يعنى انا عندى مثلا محاضرات تثبيت العقيده منهم محاضره للانبا بيشوى فى دير الانبا ابرام بالفيوم بيتكلم فيها عن قساوسه عندهم انحرافات عقديه وبيحى عن قسيس قال ان الوصايا العشر اعمال ميته وتكلم ايضا عن ادوارد اسحاق انه قال ان المسيحى لا يهلك مهما فعل من خطيه وانه حتى وهو يرتكب الخطيه فهو فى بر المسيح .. طبعا هو بيذكر الكلام ده على لسان اللى قالوه ثم ينكر انحرافهم 

اذا انا كمسلم لو جيت اخذت قول ادوارد اسحاق او كلام القسيس الثانى وقلت ان المسيحيين بيؤمنوا بأن الوصايا العشر اعمال ميته يبقى انا انسان كذاب و افاق 

فانا مش عارف ليه بتفعلوا مثل هذه الامور حقيقة انتوا بتقدموا صوره سيئه جدا من مستوى الوعى 

ولم يعد عندى كلام اكثر من هذا ... تحياتى


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أبريل 2012)

*فعلاً أخي ، طالما أن ما نريده هو رفض هذا الفعل المشين وطالما أن المسلمين يرفضونه فلا أجد داعياً لمزيد من إلصاق الموضوع بالإسلام .*

*وإن كان للأسف بعض من فقد عقله في بعض الدول قد وافق على الموضوع .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فعلاً أخي ، طالما أن ما نريده هو رفض هذا الفعل المشين وطالما أن المسلمين يرفضونه فلا أجد داعياً لمزيد من إلصاق الموضوع بالإسلام .*
> 
> *وإن كان للأسف بعض من فقد عقله في بعض الدول قد وافق على الموضوع .*



عهدتك رجلا دائما يا انطاكى .. ليس غريب عليك الانصاف فى الرأى 

تحياتى


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (28 أبريل 2012)

ملحوظه صغيره يا انطاكى هذه الفتوى لم تقبل حتى فى المغرب كل الموضوع رجل شط بعقله .. و رد كلامه كل علماء بلده ومنع من الخطابه ثم صرح بعدها فى الصحافه انه لم يفتى بأن يفعل الناس هذا وان كلامه فى الفتوى فهم خطأ ... لأن هذا الكلام قديم اصلا


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد اني الكلام ده غير ادمي بالمرة 

ولحين ظهور مصداقية لمثل هذا الكلام وتطبيقه في الحياة الفعلية وليس مجرد فتوي من شخص مشكوك في امره

فالموضوع مغلق


----------

